# Generator buying help



## flipmakaveli (Dec 23, 2015)

We are wanting to start a mobile business and need a large generator to power the unit. We have done research but in the end I am more confused than when I started. 

The shop will be running around 6,000 watts continuously for 8 hrs a day 5 days a week. We will build an enclosure to reduce the noise but will still need a quiet unit. Electronics will also be used in the unit. 

I have spoke with Generac and they are not rated for continuous use so they will not work. Honda is rated for continuous use but they are rather expensive. I found a DuraMaxx Hybrid that is 10,000 watts but the price is so low it scares me. 

If anyone could recommend a good quiet relatively cheap generator that fits our needs I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## OldMasterTech (Jul 25, 2014)

Hint, here's your post in 6 months:

Well we went with cheap and now after 6 months it's already burnt out and it wiped out all our electronics as well!

Seriously, it sounds like the generator is a crucial part of your plan so spec it carefully and buy the unit that meets your needs.

Good luck in your new business!


----------



## flipmakaveli (Dec 23, 2015)

Can you recommend a good generator?


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

flipmakaveli said:


> Can you recommend a good generator?


Yes, forget about the ones you are thinking about at this time. You will spend more on O&M than the unit will cost. You will lose in the short run with a cheap up front unit. You will even lose w/a Honda for what your after. Spend the money an go with a Diesel turning at 900, 1200, or 1800rpm max! 3600rpm units do not last long running long hrs at a time. Look at Kohler, Katolight, Onan an such, with an electronic governor and sound package. Anything less and your fooling yourself into, short thinking the problem thru. Your other option is rental, direct deduction from the bottom line and either Aggreko, or Sunbelt can supply your needs. A quality unit you can count on will be in the $10-15K range. Good luck, generating your own power is never as cheap as the utility's charge, even less the front money.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

If you only need 6,000 watts be careful of the size generator you buy. Bigger units may be built better but use more fuel even at no load. I am not saying don't buy a good one, just saying buy one that is not too big. 
I do agree that diesel would be more fuel efficient and have a longer life span but in that power range not sure what is available. You may be better off just buying a cheap one, use it for a time, buy a new one then sell the used one. Just thinking out loud here. Just keep on a replacment plan. The other option would be to go with a solar main and generator back up. This would cost a fair bit on initial set up but save money before too long.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

There is also the RV gen set angle, these are made to run full time and the good ones turn at 1800 rpm's. You would have to build your own sound box but it's not hard. I picked up a great Generac 6600 watt LP generator for a couple hundred bucks and it's awesome. 

But I think your missing the biggest issue here and that's fuel, not just the cost, but the weight. If you needing to run a generator for that long your going to need something that sips the fuel so that you can keep the weight down and save some bucks too. 

Honda's are money but have a good reputation. Also, just thinking out loud here, what about surge power needs. 6000 watts? What kind of stuff are you going to power it with? Refrigerators and freezers need start up juice.

Also, are you needing 50 amp 220 service or just multiple 30 amp 120 power? Stacking Honda's and such can get pricey.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Whatever forum I happen to be visiting, My Tractor, Lawn and Garden, Tool Shed, even beekeeping, there's a constant source of questions, "My budget is $800, and it seems the recomended unit is $10,000, any recomendations?" Price points being what they are, $800 will buy pretty equivalent units. It won't buy a $10,000 unit. What allowance have you made or considered in your business plan or budget for fuel costs, and as pointed out previously transportation of fuel, fuel consumption is going to be awesome running a small unit continuously. Also, "hours per tank" is usually based on half load, what happens to your business while you shut it down, let it cool and refuel. Building an enclosure to quieten things down may have a very bad end result as these engines are air cooled and need a lot of air moving through. 6,000W is not a big generator and if you have exactly that load and buy exactly that size, running things at their maximum load continuously is a recipe for early failure. I'd be thinking in at least 8-10KW range. As stated previously, the genset seems a critical or crucial part of your business, if you can't afford the proper unit, do you really want to be one of the SBA's failed business statistics due to under funding? 


Good luck,


----------

